# Hume Lake, Sequoia National Forest



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

Wife and I just returned from 8 days of a great camping trip.

We had camped at Lodgepole a couple of years ago but this was our first time at Hume Lake. Neither have hook-ups but ... that's the price we pay for staying in such a beautiful setting.

We didnâ€™t rough it to much though, I got to use/play with our three new toys, a new generator, DirectTV satellite and our family yacht (a 14' canoe).

We had one of our daughters and her 3 children with us (7-12 yr's) and they all had a great time. A lot to do ... lake fishing/swimming, hiking, seeing the giant sequoias, etc..

We set up at Hume Lake CG, Dirty Gulch. We had the largest site, #2, and it was a bit tight getting into. You need to fill your tanks before you get there but they do have water for topping off your tanks, no hose hook-up. The closest dump station is at Princess CG which is 5-8 mi. away. (I used a 15 gal. wheeled portable tank and dumped into the toilets which the camp host said was ok.) There is a well stocked store by the lake that also has 24 gas and diesel.

There is a lot of great places for dispersed camping in the Sequoia/ King Canyon area that we looked at and that is probably what we will do our next trip to the area.

This is a link to a pretty good map of the area:
http://www.lib.utexas.edu/maps/national_pa...gs_detail98.pdf

Again, a GREAT place if you like the mountains and BIG trees.

Mike


----------

